# Ongoing Video Coverage



## jodyjohnson (Aug 17, 2013)

Been jonesing for something like this all day!

Awesome!


----------



## Lwaxy (Aug 18, 2013)

Couldn't follow the Ennies, bad connection, annoying comp and nagging family, but this i can watch.


----------

